# MySQL befehl LIMIT



## DeMoehn (16. Mai 2005)

So, servus Jungs.
Ich hab einen Fehler auf meiner HP den ich nicht verstehe.
Schaut ma hin.
Hier klicken
Oben hab ich ma die 2 Werte $who und $new ausgegeben.
Also who ist immer 5 kleiner als new, also müssten ja nur 5 ausgegeben werden.
Allerdings gibt er immer mehr aus.
Klickt nun ma unten auf die Zahlen und  blättert ein bisschen.
Ich versteh nciht warum.
Hier der code:

```
$count = 5;
$new = $_GET['who']+$count;
$past = $_GET['who']-$count;
mysql_connect($dbserver,$nutzer,$passwort);
echo($_GET['who']);
echo($new);
$abfrage = "SELECT id, titel, name, mail, text, zeit, clicks, comments FROM news ORDER BY id DESC LIMIT ".$_GET['who'].", ".$new."";
$res = mysql_db_query($dbname, $abfrage);
```
Ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen


----------



## Gumbo (16. Mai 2005)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass die Werte der Variable $new und $past nur eine Differenz von 5 haben?


----------



## hpvw (16. Mai 2005)

LIMIT erhält als zweiten Parameter nicht die letzte Zeile, die noch ausgegeben werden soll, sondern die Anzahl Zeilen, die ausgegeben werden sollen.
Ist es denn so schwer, Handbücher zu lesen?


----------



## DeMoehn (16. Mai 2005)

und wie soll ich das dann machen? @hpvw
ja weil wenn $new 10 ist, dann ist $past 5, weil ich in 5er SChritten gehe-
Ich wollte immer von 1-5, 5-10 oder 10-15.....


----------



## hpvw (16. Mai 2005)

Wenn Du als zweiten Parameter bei LIMIT 5 angibst wird er Dir immer fünf Ergebnisse ausgeben, beginnend mit dem Datensatz den Du (über die Zeilennummer) als ersten Parameter bei LIMIT angibst.


----------



## DeMoehn (16. Mai 2005)

achsooo rum geht das
dann mus ich einfach nur $who, $count schreiben....
thx


----------



## liro9000 (17. April 2010)

DeMoehn hat gesagt.:


> achsooo rum geht das
> dann mus ich einfach nur $who, $count schreiben....
> thx




ne, (in etwa) $who*$count, $count
ggf. noch $who-1, da wir mit dem index arbeiten


----------

